# clown pleco - could use some advice



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

So before getting a clown pleco, I read a bunch of articles on it's care and needs and was like, "Great. I think this should be a good addition to my tank. 
We're well established with some (plenty) algae to eat, we have driftwood, there's a ton of java fern floating about in there for extra cover, and the other tankmates are all peaceful false juliis. 

We got him home and once introduced to the tank - well, he's hidden under a piece of wood somewhere I assume and I haven't seen him since.
I don't begrudge him that - I'm just not sure now how best to feed him, since I don't know where he is or when he'll come out. I can drop sinking wafters or blanched cucumber, but don't really want to just leave it all day and have it foul the water. 

Also, despite spending a lot of time on various fish forums just reading, I didn't think to consult a forum before hand for advice. 
I have since read some forum threads about how their clown pleco was aggressive towards other fish and killed other fish. True?? 
I hadn't read that in any other articles. 

Any other advice here is welcome. 

I tried to do right by him pre-purchase, now i just want to make sure I do right post-purchase.


----------



## tess.the.mess (Apr 29, 2019)

i dont see my pleco til I shut off light for night. otherwise he's almost always underneath his driftwood. I'm not sure if he's a clown or a candy stripe bc his original owner didn't remember. I was using algae wafers and only putting in a small piece of one at night time. I've since read other food sources like the veggies. I've read that they don't eat much algae and prefer catfish wafers, blackworms, bloodwork, daphnia. zucchini, cucumber,squash, whole peas and yams raw,microwaved or lightly boiled. they also eat driftwood but don't digest well. I just found this info out today so hope to try it out tonight. heres my pleco, hotdog!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Everything I've read about Clown Pleco is they are very peaceful but territory-aggressive with their own. When I had my Clown Pleco I also kept other bottom feeders with no issues. These were in tanks at least 30" long. Going by species profiles/studies, they are not aggressive toward nor do they kill other species. Unfortunately, too many times people on forums see a fish opportunity feeding on another and assume they killed it. 

I have also read in a species profile you need a red or blue light to see these nocturnal fish and to only feed at night.

According to a catfish-only site, they are wood-eating so the tank should be decorated with several different types of driftwood. "These fish really like to have something to chew on. Squash, cucumber, and other vegetables should be readily available to them (yams are a favourite). Supplement two to three times weekly with frozen foods."

This is our sister site so linking is acceptable.

https://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/catfish-species/clown-pleco-panaqolus-maccus-194833/

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Very helpful thank you. I love my cories so am glad to hear that it's more inter-species territorial. 

We do have a blue light. currently it's set on a timer for the white light for day, then basically cuts off at night. Does the fish need the blue? or can we just let him have his time in the dark to do what he needs to do? is the blue basically for us in case we want to try to spot him?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, the blue light is mostly for us. I turned the white light and room lights off and watched my nocturnal and shy fish. I actually had a blue light or "moonlight" bubble wand that was on 24/7. Even the Betta seemed to enjoy playing in the bubbles along with the other fish.

I seem to remember that after a while (maybe after they felt safe?) my Clown Pleco were out and about in the daytime more often.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh I am so excited to see more people have clown Plecos! Mine is so active and digs up its own home under the driftwoods I have in the tank. I did see a nice device for plecos when you want to keep them vegetables. 









I will be buying this for my pleco soon to help keep the food in one area.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Well that's fancy and fun. Thanks!


----------

